# [Buying Advice] Need Hard Drive for my Laptop



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

My requirement is simple.

I need to buy a hard drive that will replace my internal primary laptop hdd. This is the first time I'd buy a primary drive before cloning my previous drive onto it which would finally sit inside the laptop.

Although initially I wasn't planning to replace my primary hdd but I guess its about time that I do that in case the current one fails. Of late I've noticed some frequent hang ups and freezes occurring randomly. Signs that are obviously not good.

Can I swap an external hdd with my current primary internal hdd ?
External HDD = Internal HDD + HDD enclosure, right ?
Then, which are the best enclosures ?

I'd probably get this
WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk

Budget not more than 5k but any SSD recommendation is welcome


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> My requirement is simple.
> 
> I need to buy a hard drive that will replace my internal primary laptop hdd. This is the first time I'd buy a primary drive before cloning my previous drive onto it which would finally sit inside the laptop.
> 
> ...



1. Yes you can.
2. Thats right, but if you open the external drives enclosures then warranty gets void.
3. Will have a search a bit, never really bought a enclosure before.

If you are buying an internal HDD for Laptop then why not THIS


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 9, 2013)

That's a great one


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Whats a great one ?? That internal HDD ??


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 10, 2013)

What else ? Now I know what to look for. I never bought an internal drive before as there never was a need for it. I don't know why I couldn't find an internal drive on FK until you showed me one. I'd probably get it from a retail store or an authorized distributor and then I hope everything gets back to normal. That was great help

Getting RAM would be next on my list


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Sure No problem. Also see other sites as they also have internal drives for laptops and might be cheaper than FK and shops.


----------

